# How do I turn off Content Advisor?



## Yachtmeister (Jan 26, 2009)

I have no idea how I turned on Content Advisor or where it came from. Obviously my poor typing skills hit the wrong button some how. I was loading programs and utilitries on a new laptop when I mistakenly entered a user name and password believing it was for the application I was working on. Please help! 

For those of you unfamiliar with turing this feature on , it checks every new webpage, or any page for that matter, and requires you check it and then click a radio button to allow it ONCE or FOR GOOD which is the only way you can stop Content Advisor from questioning a page. Not the whole web site mind you but EACH PAGE!!! Once again, PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try the password.

Sorry. Please read the rules.


----------

